# HGVC Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom pics



## i39249 (Oct 7, 2009)

http://web.me.com/i39249/Site/HGVC_3_Bedroom.html

Can someone tell me if they can pull up the pics from the above URL ?  I just stayed in a 3 bedroom and took these pics.  I submitted a review to TUG, however don't know how to add pics to them.  This was created on a Mac, so you might need a different internet browser, such as Safari or Mozilla Firefox to view it.


----------



## jmatias (Oct 7, 2009)

Great pics!  We are staying in a 3 bedroom unit next week!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 7, 2009)

i39249, Thanks for the pictures and the TUG Review. 

jmatias, have a wonderful trip and please take some photos to share with us.
I have a three bedroom unit reserved for Feb.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 7, 2009)

..hmmmm...I would love to see the pictures...but I can't view them, I just see the picture of snowy mountains at the top of the page...and I am using Firefox...

...any suggestions?

Update....I switched to Opera and was able to see the pictures...very nice...

I know the new Grand Waikikian is brand new and fancier, but why anyone would choose it over the Lagoon Tower is beyond me.  I was so disappointed this year when our Lagoon Tower reservation was switched over to the GW penthouse, sure it was super nice, but the Lagoon Tower location is so much better.


----------



## agentvo (Oct 7, 2009)

I can see the picture on my mac using the Safari browser but can't really see much on my PC using IE or Firefox.

Those are great pictures though!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 7, 2009)

I have IE 8 and tried with 7 compatability mode.  I see the pictures but there is a strange white fence-like obstruction (like pickets you can see though) on top of the right, bottom and left side of the photos.  Not sure what that is.


----------



## jmatias (Oct 12, 2009)

We checked into rooms L2472-2473 last night.

Room faces the Kalia Tower.  Nice views of the ocean from the balcony which wraps around the entire corner.

1 bedroom and bath  with mini fridge/micro/sink downstairs, another master size room with bath upstairs, and a 3rd bedroom with 2 full size beds and a bath upstairs.

Staircase is curved ( think 70's style ).  

Paradise pool is very crowded.  Note that any child under 4 1/2 feet has to have water wings to go down the slides.  And child must be a minimum of 5 years old and at least 36" to go on the slides.  

Jen


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you have shutters on the upper level (like i39249's photos in this thread)?

The two bedroom penthouse unit we had this summer (with both bedrooms upstairs) didn't have shutters. We also had a nice open area on the upper level - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=759724&postcount=70


----------



## jmatias (Oct 13, 2009)

No shutters, no open area, definitely no foosball table!  Boys would have loved that!

We did have a nice view of the luau tonight though 

Jen


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 13, 2009)

jmatias said:


> No shutters, no open area, definitely no foosball table!  Boys would have loved that!
> 
> We did have a nice view of the luau tonight though
> 
> Jen



Thanks Jen


----------

